# TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?



## ZeebarsJäger (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich gestehe, daß ich hier seit bestimmt seit 2 Jahren mitlese und es bisher noch nichtmal geschafft hatte mich einmal zu registrieren.
Habe in dieser Zeit viele tolle Informationen für mich gewonnen. *Dafür danke!*


Da ich jetzt aber einmal selbst ein richtiges Anliegen habe und Eure Hilfe, vermutlich insbesondere die von *Iim Tex* benötige, habe ich mich gerade endlich angemeldet.

Ich fahre am *20. August* nach Texel und werde dort 3 Wochen bleiben.
Texel ist nichts neues für mich, da ich dort in den vergangenen Jahren (mit kleiner Pause in den letzten 3 Jahren) immer im Sommer im Urlaub war.
Natürlich habe ich dort auch oft und viel geangelt.
Und jetzt kommts: Immer mit nur sehr sehr mässigem Erfolg auf Platte.
Das heisst im Klartext, daß ich mal 3 oder höchstens 4 Stück in *3 Wochen *gefangen habe. Probiert habe ich so ziemlich alles und viele Stellen. Watis, Seeringler, Vorfächer mit Kirmesgebimsel, normale Paternoster und und und.
Hierbei habe ich festgestellt, daß wenn man fängt, man wenn überhaupt nur mit normalen Paternostern fängt. (Weiss jemand, wo ich die billig bestellen kann?) Und dann auch besser mit den Ringlern.

Wenn ich jetzt so die anderen Postings über Texel hier lese, dann bekomme ich den Eindruck ich mache etwas grundlegend verkehrt, so viele Platte wie Ihr da fangt. Oder liegt das einfach nur an der Jahreszeit?

Stellen habe ich auch viele probiert. Ganz oben im Norden in De Cooksdorp, wo die Fähre nach Vlieland abfährt, auf der Deichseite, an den diversesten Stränden, unten in T´Hörntje am Fährhafen. Immer ohne besonderen Erfolg.

Auch das hier erwähnte *Ijserne Cup* habe ich getestet.
Und das war so richtig schlecht: Beköderung, Auswurf...
Dann konnte man eigentlich auch schon wieder nach 10 Sekunden einholen, denn die 3 Haken waren sofort blankgefressen.
So habe ich dann 100 Watis in 3 Stunden (o.ä.) durchgebracht und hatte die Stelle eigentlich als unbeangelbar abgehakt. Und jetzt lese ich hier, daß diese Stelle phänomenal ist?! Da muss ich doch etwas falsch machen oder?
Oder ist es wirklich die falsche Jahreszeit?

Genagelt habe ich immer mit *kommendem Wasser* (ausser, wenn ich am Strand von den kleinen Wellenbrechern aus gefischt habe). Aber, und das muss ich ehrlich dazu sagen, nur und ausschliesslich tagsüber. Liegt es denn daran? Ich möchte unbedingt meine Erfolgsquote auf Platte verbessern, also an mir arbeiten. Könnt Ihr helfen?

Bei anderen Fischarten hatte ich immer etwas mehr Glück. Hornhechte gingen da am Hafen ganz gut und Zeebarsch ab und an auch, und einmal war ein Makrelenschwarm da, aber das ist auch nur einmal vorgekommen.

Ich hab auch schon versucht am Strand von den kleinen Wellenbrechern aus zu angeln, weil ich dachte, daß ich da dann logischerweise weiter rauskommen könnte (bei Ebbe), aber funktioniert hat das auch nicht. Das rauskommen schon, aber das fangen nicht.

Früher als Kind habe ich dort immer gesehen, daß viele Angler tagsüber vom Strand aus(ausserhalb der bewachten Abschnitte) *Hornhecht*e gefangen haben. Das habe ich auch schon sehr sehr oft versucht. Mit der Spinnrute bis zur Hüfte ins Wasser, Wasserkugel, 1,5m Vorfach, Fetzen dran, niemals auch nur einen Hornhecht vom Strand aus. Wenn Hornhecht, dann vom Fährhafen.

Könnt Ihr mir etwas zur Angelei dort vermitteln, was sich speziell auf Ende August/Anfang September bezieht?

Vielleicht an welchem *Paal *auf welchen Fisch, beste *Uhrzeit, Ebbe o. Flut,* in welche *Entfernung* muss ich werfen??

Mich interessiert auch sehr, an welchem Paal man die besten Aussichten auf *Wolfsbarsch* hat. Macht es eigentlich Sinn ihn vom Strand aus mit Jig/Twister zu beangeln oder ist hier die Grundmontage mit Seeringler immer besser?

Ich komme darauf, weil man ja mit der Jigmontage am Hafen so auf Seebarsch angelt, was allerdings extremst materialverbrauchend ist. Allerdings auch oft erfolgreich.


So, jetzt habe ich extrem viel geschrieben, tut mir leid. Aber ich denke je detaillierter die Fragen, desto einfacher können Antworten gegeben werden.
Und so sieht auch jeder sofort, daß meine Fragen nicht in vorangegangenen Postings schon besprochen wurden.

Ach eines noch, hat schon jemand diese neuen kleinen Sportboote in Oudeschild ausprobiert, die zum *Wrackfischen* auf die Nordsee rausfahren?
Der normale "Angelkahn" dort, der seit Jahren zum Fischen auf das Binnenmeer rausfährt ist ja gar nix. mit dem bin ich 2mal gefahren, aber der Erfolg war dann, daß am Ende des "Turns" die Komplettbesatzung zusammen 5 Platte gefangen hatte, und die meisten einen extremen Sonnenbrand auf dem Kopf, weil keiner eine Kopfbedeckung mit hatte :g 
Was ich aber nie probiert habe waren Nachtausfahrten auf Seezunge+Aal, aber das wird glaube ich gar nicht mehr angeboten, oder? Hat das hier schonmal wer getestet?

So, das reicht jetzt aber für ein erstes Posting!
Danke vorab für Euren zahlreichen Antworten.
Und vielen Dank für alle anderes Postings in diesem Board, die meisten davon sind superinformativ!

Viele Grüße,
Der ZeebarsJäger


----------



## IjmTex (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo,

das Du nicht so gut gefangen hast, liegt natürlich an den Sommermonaten. Die Plattfische kannst Du um diese Jahreszeit vom Ufer aus komplett vergessen. Hierfür ist der Herbst (Oktober) und insbesondere das Frühjahr (März/April) prädestiniert.

Hornhechte und Makrelen müßten auf jeden Fall im August noch vereinzelt mit der Buldo-Pose zu fangen sein. Hiefür eigenen sich der besagte IJzeren Kaap und die Strecke an der Vlieland-Texel-Verbindung, allerdings sollte man das nur bei ruhiger See versuchen.

Die Strecke, wo das Schiff nach Vlieland fährt, ist auf jeden Fall zu dieser Zeit ideal für Wolfsbarsche zu überlisten. Allerdings sollte man nicht Paternoster benutzen sondern es mit Einzelhaken-Systemen (Mundschnur gut 1 Meter lang) probieren, die mit Auftriebsperlen versehen sind, so daß die Krabben den Köder nicht erreichen können. Ideal ist, wenn der Höchststand der Flut am späten Abend liegt, da die Wolfsbarsche meistens vor der Dämmerung anfangen zu jagen. Weil die Wolfsbarsche ein riesiges Maul besitzen, ruhig große Haken (3/0 bzw. 4/0) benutzen und zusätzlich noch 3 oder 4 Seeringler auf die Mundschnur ziehen. Beim gezielten Wolfsbarsch-Angeln muß man sich in Geduld üben, da die größeren Exemplare nicht in Schwärmen auftreten sondern die klassischen Einzelgänger sind.

Laß Dich also nicht entmutigen und probiere es einfach konstant auf Zeebaars oben in De Cocksdorp und es würde mich echt wundern, wenn das nicht von Erfolg gekrönt würde.

Könnte sein, daß ich auch Anfang September vor Ort bin, aber mit Sicherheit kann ich es momentan noch nicht sagen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Danke IjmTex!

Superschnelle Antwort.
Und dazu noch extrem hilfreich.

Ich hatte mich schon geärgert, daß ich nur noch etwas im Norden bekommen habe. Eigentlich wollte ich weiter runter Richtung Oudeschild/ Den Hoorn, weil da der Weg zum Fährhafen nicht so weit ist.

Aber wenn Du sagst, daß es da oben am Surfstrand so richtig gut sei, dann ist das ja gar nicht falsch!

Gibt es denn dort auch Abschnitte, wo man tagsüber angeln kann (wie Du sagst auf Hornhecht+ Makrele) ohne Gefahr zu laufen die eine oder andere Badehose zu haken? :v 

Bin in der Vergangenheit immer an den "mittig gelegenen" Paalen gewesen und dann einfach am Strandzugang 1000+m oder so links weitergegangen. Da lagen fast nie andere Badegäste und man konnte ungestört fischen ohne andere zu gefährden. Ich muss das irgendwie in die Vereinbarung/ Kombination eines Badeurlaubs bringen. Wegen meiner Freundin...

Mir ist es allerdings überhaupt nicht gegeben mich einfach nur in die Sonne zu legen und stundenlang nichts zu tun. Das können nur Frauen glaube ich. Würde vermutlich nach 30 Minuten am "Rad drehen", wenn Du weisst was ich meine. Deswegen muss ich tagsüber nebenher ein wenig angeln.

Angelst Du am IJzeren Kaap direkt von dem "Rundell" wo auch dieses "Metallkunstwerk" drauf steht?

Nochmal wegen den Wolfsbarschen und der Montage, Du hattest Sie ja eigentlich schon super beschrieben. Aber machst Du daraus dann eine Laufbleimontage mit einer "100g Kugel" oder knotest Du Dein Vorfach an das an der Hauptschnur fixierte Krallenblei? Und die Auftriebsperlen, kommen die unmittelbar vor den Haken und laufen sie durch oder sind sie auch fixiert? Du meinst Doch die ganz normalen bunten Auftriebsperlen, die an fertigen Buttsystemen oftmals dran sind, oder?

Ich weiss, ich durchlöchere Dich mit Fragen, aber es ist toll mal jemanden zu finden, der weiss, von welchem Ort ich rede. Kennt ja sonst keiner.

Darum erlaube mir noch eine letzte Frage. Wenn Du versuchst die Makrelen zu überlisten, nimmst Du dann dafür die gleiche Montage wie für den Hornhecht? (Buldo, 1,5m Vorfach, Fischfetzen bzw Flatterspeckstück) oder hängst Du da so ein Makrelenpaternoster dran?

In Ijmuiden habe ich nämlich von der Mole aus mal beobachtet wie die Holländer am Buldo ein Makrelenvorfach dranhatten. Konnte aber nicht sehen, ob sie damit Erfolg hatten, da wir nur zum spazieren #u dort waren.

Ich muss aufhören, wenn ich jetzt noch weiter drüber nachdenke fallen mir sicherlich noch 1.000 weitere Fragen ein.

Sind die Zubehörpreise dort eigentlich "normal" geblieben oder sollte man Bleie + anderes lieber hier vorab kaufen und mitnehmen?
Nunja, natürlich bis auf die tollen orange/durchsichtigen Buldo-Posen, die habe ich hier nämlich bisher noch nie gesehen.

Nochmals danke für Deine flotte Antwort.
Bin schon voll auf Urlaub eingestimmt. Noch ein Monat..., dann #a #a #a 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Waldi (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Moin ZeebarsJäger,
erstmal willkommen im Board. Du hast ja schon den richtigen in Sachen Texel gefunden und IjmTex wird Dir bestimmt auch noch weitere 1000 fragen beantworten. Ich spiele ja auch schon länger mit dem Gedanken Texel einmal für eine Woche zu Besuchen. Deswegen werde ich hier auch jeden Hinweis aufsaugen. Mein Topplattenplatz liegt in Zurich bei Harlingen (Du wirst ja sicher die Beiträge zum Plattenteller aus Zurich gelesen haben) Dieser Bereich ist natürlich im Sommer auch schwieriger zu beangeln. Das Problem ist immer wer schneller ist Fisch oder Grabbe. Ich bin aber auch schon öffters in den Sommermonaten an meiner Plattenmole gewesen und 5 gute Platten und der eine oder andere Aal sind immer dabei in die Kiste gekommen. Das Angel dort sollte man auch nicht so verkomplizieren. Besenpaternoster , Watt.- oder Seeringelwurm, 40m - Würfe reichen auch und das wars. Wenn ich so höre was Du alles versucht hast, dann muß ich irgendwie feststellen, daß es doch eher an der Örtlichkeit als an Dir gelegen hat nur so wenig Platten zu überlisten. 
Ich hole meine Würmer immer direkt vom Angelladen in Zurich. Das ist aber auch der einzige holländische Laden den ich kenne. Der Preis von 5€ für 50 Wattis ist dort genauso unschlagbar wie viele super Angebote. Meine Paternoster und andere Montagen baue ich zwar immer selber, aber der Kleinkrahm wie Bleie und Co. kaufe ich alles dort.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## IjmTex (19. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hoi,

die ideale Stelle um tagsüber auf Hornhecht und Makrele und abends auf Wolfsbarsch zu angeln, ist rechts neben dem prowisorischen Anlegesteg der Texel-Vlieland-Verbindung (wird im Frühjahr auf- und im Herbst abgebaut), dort wo es anfängt, daß der Deich im unteren Bereich mit Steinen besetzt ist. Bei auflaufendem Wasser muß Du allerdings Dein Dreibein dort schon auf den unteren Bereich des Deiches stellen, weil der Sandstrand komplett mit Wasser überflutet wird.

Die Montage für Zeebaars ist und bleibt das lange Einzelarm-System, da es am verführerichsten im Wasser spielt. Leider sind zu der Zeit die Krabben richtig aktiv, so daß man ohne Auftriebsperlen, alle 5 Minuten den Köder erneuern kann und somit die Aussicht auf Fisch nicht sonderlich groß ist. Allerdings kann man, wenn zusätzlich mehrere Seeringler auf die Mundschnur gezogen werden, auf der Schnur keine Auftriebsperlen mehr fixieren bzw. befestigen oder sie rutschen so hoch, daß der beköderte Haken doch wieder im Wasser auf dem Boden liegt. Um trotzdem den Haken über dem Meeresgrund zu bekommen, habe ich mir etwas von den Boilie-Anglern abgeschaut und etwas abgewandelt übernommen. Nehme einem ganz kleinen Karabiner mit einem kurzen Stücken Schnur und fädele dort zwei bis drei große Lil Corky-Perlen drauf, so das sie überhaupt kein Spiel haben und fest aneinander sitzen. Wie sich herausgestellt hat, sollten die Lil Corkys silberfarbig sein, da sie zusätzlich die größte Lockwirkung (halt fischmäßig) haben. Den kleinen Karabiner mit dem kurzen Stückchen Schnur und den Perlen (maximal 10 cm lang) hänge ich dann in das Haken-Öhr ein, so daß die Perlen im Wasser nach oben treiben und gezielt den beköderdeten Haken sowie den Anfang der Mundschnur über dem Grund halten. Leider muß man den Karabiner bei jeder Mundschnur-Beköderung abmachen. Ist aber trotzdem besser, als andauernd zu beködern und auszuwerfen. Funktioniert so aber optimal (auch kein Huddel beim Werfen) und ich habe wirklich lange gebraucht bis ich auf diese Idee gekommen bin (Bericht in einer Angelzeitung über das Boilie-Karpfen-Fischen). Da die Strömung in diesem Bereich zwischen den Inseln bei auflaufendem Wasser sehr stark ist, solltest Du unbedingt richtige Krallenbleie (keine Klapp-Dinger) benutzen, da die Methode nur funktioniert, wenn das Vorfachsysten nicht treibt.

Beim Hornhecht- bzw. Makrelen-Angeln schwöre ich nur auf vorgebleite 50 Gramm und ca. 25 cm lange Buldo-Posen (ohne Antenne). Baue diese allerdings als Laufpose um, in dem ich den durch die Pose geführten Draht mit den 2 Ösen abpitsche. Wird dann genau so wie beim Süßwasser-Fischen mit Stopperknoten und 2 kleinen Perlen befestigt. Das Vorfach ist bei mir etwas kürzer als die Pose selber, um jegliches "Verhuddeln mit der Hauptschnur" beim Auswerfen komplett auszuschließen. Brauch dann nur den Stopperknoten so zu variieren, so daß ich meine ideale Vorfachlänge erreiche. In den Bereichen vor Texel, die Du mit der Pose erreichen kannst, ist es sehr flach, so daß eine Maximal-Länge von 80 cm unter Wasser völlig ausreicht. Auf Texel selber, habe ich die vorgebleiten Original-Buldos auch schon seit längerem nicht mehr gesehen. Habe mich mal bei irgendeinem Angelversand (jetzt frag mich nur nicht bei welchem!?!?) richtig damit eingedeckt. Aber dafür haben wir ja hier das Board und mit Sicherheit kann einer der Hornhecht-Spezies Dir ein Geschäft mitteilen, wo Du sie bestellen kannst.

Zum IJzeren Kaap noch so viel. Vom "Metallkunstwerk" bis gut 500 Meter nach links sind die optimalen Angelstellen, insbesondere im Frühjahr auf Plattfisch. Wo genau da, ist dann egal. Hier kannst Du auch optimal mit dem oben beschriebenen Hornhecht-System versuchen die schlanken Räuber oder auch die schnellen Makrelen zu überlisten (dort gibt es auch keine Badegäste). Besonders bei westlichen Winden (ist dort Rückenwind) ist dieser Bereich für das Hornhecht- und Makrelen-Angeln zu empfehlen, da das Wasser dann sehr ruhig und ziemlich klar ist, was diese Fische dann nah ans Ufer kommen läßt, weil sie dorthin die Fischbrut in Ihrem Jagdfieber treiben. In den Sommermonaten dort mit Grundmontage zu angeln, lohnt sich eigentlich nicht, da man zwar die Krabben wie beschrieben überlisten kann, allerdings nicht das zu dieser Zeit im Wasser befindliche "Grünzeug". Das ist einfach nur nervig und das Angeln macht dann wirklich keinen Spaß mehr, genau so wie zu Hause das Rasenmähen!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Perfekt erklärt. Nur eines ist zu ergänzen: Es lassen sich auch im Sommer Platte fangen, Strandseitig, aber nicht bei jedem Wetter!

Gut ist ein fester Westwind über mehrere Tage, der das Pisslaue Wasser in Ufernähe durch kühleres ersetzt. Oft ist dann eh das Baden eingeschränkt. Auf dei Buhnen braucht man gar nicht erst gehen, da fängt man nichts. Man stellt sich 10m Daneben, und zwar idealerweise 3h vor Ebbe. Vor Badegästen braucht man eigentlich keine Angst haben, 50m rechts und links der Buhnen ist striktes Badeverbot. Und betreten sowieso verboten, auch wenn bei Anglern keiner was sagt. Leider können insbes. Deutsche Urlauber wohl irgendwie keine Verbotsschilder lesen. Deshalb ist eigentlich der Gesamte Strand überwacht. Und man muss regelmässig irgendwelche besserwisserischen Ökotanten und Sozialpädagogen aufklären...

Nun müssen wir nur noch ein Loch oder eine Rinne finden, wo sich das Schwemmgut sammelt!!! Wer auf eine Sandbank wirft fängt garantiert nichts, nur in der Rinne findet sich Fisch. Dusseligerweise werfen die meisten Urlaubsangler einfach viel zu weit, oder sie können es gar nicht!
Übrigens ist auch längst nicht an jeder Buhne und auf jeder seite der Buhne eine Passende Vertiefung. Man muss schon ziemlich suchen, zumal sich auch alles jährlich ändert, und Löcher, sobald die Strandwacht sie gefunden hat, auch gerne verfüllt werden. Ich bin meist an Paal 17 Gestartet, (Früher direkt zwischen den Badegästen, wird aber nicht mehr so gern gesehen) wegen dem Parkplatz und kurzem Weg, und dann hab ich Täglich ne andere Buhne befischt, bis ich eine Passende gefunden habe. Dann sind aber 3-7 schöne+ 3-4 untermassige Flundern nicht unüblich. Nachts hats selten auch mal ne Seezunge, wenn man mit nicht zu grossen Haken Fischt.

Ich nehm übrigens Wattwürmer (Zeepieren) die laufen Strandseitig besser finde ich. 100-150 Stck, je nach Krebsaufkommen. Da kriegt man den Tag gut mit rum.

Die Bootstouren zu den Wracks sind auch oft Lohnenswert. Gefischt wird mit 20-30lbs gerät, Bleien um 4-500g und idealerweise Tintenfischpaternoster in Gelborange, die mit Wattis beködert werden. Teils geht auch Tintenfisch, aber eher selten. Im Sommer hats leider viele Franzosendorsche, aber im Winter kann man auch echt Fette Dorsche über 20 Pfund erwischen.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Wow, Wahnsinn!

Das ist ja hier wirklich ein Superboard!
Ich danke Euch allen für Eure geniale Hilfe.

*IjmTex*, das mit den Perlen werde ich auf jeden Fall austesten. Ganz tolle detaillierte beschreibung. Und die genannten Stellen auch.
Muss ich beim Seebarschangeln eine Mindestentfernung werfen oder lieber gar nicht so weit? Und verheddert die ganze Montage nicht in den Krallen beim Auswurf, wenn das einfach ans Blei "geklickt" wird? Wegen den Buldoposen gucke ich einfach mal, ob ich irgendwo welche bestellen kann, da wird sich schon was finden. Und das mit dem Führungsdraht rausknipsen teste ich auch mal. Ich erinnere mich an unendliche Vorfachverdrillungen bei meinen letzten Ansitzen auf den Hornie.
Vielen vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe und das teilen Deines Geheimtips bez. der Wolfsbarschmontage. Leider gibt es ja den DUINKER in Oudeschild nicht mehr, da waren die Angelsachen immer deutlich günstiger als in dem Fahrradladen in DeCocksdorp. Und viel freundlicher+hilfsbereiter waren die dort auch. Hätte eigentlich gedacht, daß deren Sohn den Laden mal übernimmt. Aber jetzt haben sie sich ja auf Boote+Motoren spezialisiert...

*Geraetefetischist*, wenn Du schreibst "und zwar idealerweise 3h vor Ebbe", meinst Du damit 3 Stunden vor Tiefstand, also mitten im ablaufenden Wasser?
Das ist aber ungewöhnlich. Aber warum eigentlich auch nicht, muss ja nicht immer alles gleich laufen. Das werde ich auch einmal testen. Dann kann die Freundin sich in der Sonne aalen und ich bin beschäftigt. Die Wracks interessieren mich auch, aber ich finde die beiden Boote optisch so klein. Ist es darauf nicht supereng oder sind die nicht so vollgestopft mit Leuten?
Fangen die an zu lachen, wenn ich da mit meiner 30lb+Multi+Rollerringe(war für Norwegen gedacht!!!) auflaufe? Oder reicht da nicht vielleicht doch auch die normale Pilke? Aber 500g ist recht ordentlich, wow! Wie tief ists denn da?

*Waldi*, Zurich bei Harlingen habe ich mit grossem Interesse gelesen. Da würde ich sehr gerne mal hinfahren, wenn ich ein wenig Zeit hätte. Ijmuiden an den Schleusen und auf der Mole war die letzten Male nicht mehr so dolle. Da hatte sich die Anfahrt nicht wirklich für gelohnt. Wo genau liegt eigentlich Harlingen? Ist das nicht viel weiter unten? Dann könnte die Anfahrt ja deutlich kürzer sein für mich (aus NRW). Nach Ijmuiden brauche ich so knapp 3h, nunja, und nochmal locker mindestens 30 Minuten bis auf die Mole raus, hehe. Schade eigentlich, daß es keine Klapp-Bollerwagen gibt. Und die Wattwürmer sind ja in Holland fast immer deutlich günstiger als hier in deutschen Gefilden. Ich weiss gar nicht mehr, was ich damals auf texel immer gezahlt hatte 14 oder 15 GULDENcent (nicht EUROcent) pro Stück, wenn ich mich recht erinnere und 6 Gulden oder so für 100g Zargers. Stimmt das so ungefähr *IjmTex*? Wo liegen die Preise dort eigentlich jetzt? Die Zargers hatte ich zuletzt immer in DeCocksdorp gekauft, weil viel billiger und beim Duinker nicht mehr erhältlich. War in so einem halbfertigen Haus, durch den Garten hintenrum rein. Praktisch, wenn man der Hauptstrasse noch ein paar hundert Meter weiter folgte und nicht rechts nach DeCocksdorp in die Allee eingebogen ist. Dann dort auf der rechten Seite. Der hatte auch die Binnenvergünningen o.ä. verkauft, also die Binnenerlaubnisscheine.

Nochmals ein Danke an euch alle!!!

Viele Grüße
---


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Richtig, um die Ebbe rum. denn das Problem ist, das zwischen den Buhnen der strand recht flach abfällt, erst zur Buhnenspitze hin wirds steiler. Die kann man aber nur bei Ebbe anwerfen, wenn man nicht gerade Danny Moeskops heisst.

Die "Het Sop" ist eine Offshore 105. Mit denselben Teilen Hämmern die Briten mitten auf dem Kanal rum, bis kurz vor Frankreich. Normal sind die teile mit weit über 300 PS Motorisiert, was eine recht nette geschwindigkeit ergibt, die jedem Ostseefahrer tränen in die Augen treiben dürfte. Üblicherweise werden diese Boote nur mit ca. 8-12 personen Besetzt, man hat also mehr platz als auf nem Ostseepilkkutter. Maximal gibts nen Kaffee als verpflegung, Selbstversorgung ist angesagt. Zuviel Gerät sollte man natürlich nicht mitnehmen, wenn man will, kriegt man nämlich auch eine gewisse Enge hin. Man muss sich also etwas arrangieren, auch untereinander. In UK wird der gesamte Fang in nur eine Fischkiste getan, jeder muss seine Fische also irgendwie kennzeichnen.
Und die Dinger gehen natürlich auch etwas anders durch die Wellen, als die grossen Schiffe. Eine gewisse Seefestigkeit sollte also da sein.

Mit 30 lbs gerät wird man da garantiert nicht ausgelacht, höchstens von Touris ohne Ahnung, aber die lachen hinterher nicht mehr, versprochen. Wir fahren immer mit den Grossen schiffen in Den Helder, 2-3 Abgebrochene Stationärrollenkurbeln sind völlig normal auf soner tour. Die Ostseepilke ist jedenfalls fehl am Platz. Tiefe ist so um 30-40m, dafür ist die Strömung teils recht anständig. Bei wenig Strömung kommt man ab 250g zum Boden, bei viel Strömung hat man aber schon mit 500g probleme. Blei mit einer kurzen Abrissschnur anbinden, viele Hänger. 3-10 Bleie und 3 Vorfächer ist ein Durchschnittlicher Geräteverlust.
Warme wasserdichte Kleidung nicht vergessen, Oft kalter wind und wenig unterstellmöglichkeit, ausziehen kann man immer noch was.

Und mit dem Holzböötchen (Zwarte Stern oder so) würd ich nicht unbedingt rausfahren, das dauert bestimmt recht lange, bis das am Platz ist.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Waldi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Moin ZeebarsJäger,
Harlingen bzw. Zurich liegen ca. 40km westlich gegenüber Texel am Anfang vom Abschlußdeich, das heißt also für Dich aus NRW eher noch weiter weg als IJmuiden. Aber wenn Du 3 Wochen auf Texel bist und Deine bessere Hälfte Dich mal für einen Tag ausreißen läßt, könnten wir uns durchaus mal in Zurich treffen. Das sind vielleicht 60 km + Überfahrt Texel - Den Helder. Ab September geht da die beste Zeit los. Allerdings nur Platte und Aal. Da aber die Wadden Zee Seite von Texel und Zurich ja so unterschiedlich nicht sein können (bis auf die Windrichtung) solltest Du auch auf Texel einen ordentlichen Plattenteller hinkriegen.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

*Gerätefetischist*, das klingt ja echt spannend mit dem Wrackfischen.
Das werde ich dann aber unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Aber die Freundin werde ich dann wohl nicht mit an Bord nehmen. Die kriegt auf kleinen Booten schon bei wenig Wellengang ziemlich Angst. Kann man zur Not Bleie an Bord nachkaufen? Oder lieber gleich alle, die man braucht? Oder ist das teurer als im Laden? Dann muss ich ein paar Kilo weniger mitschleppen ;-)

*Waldi*, na ich werde einfach mal in der Septemberwoche mein Glück auf Platte versuchen, am Ijsernen Kaap dann. Das ist ja genau die Seite. Wegen dem einen Tag weg. Ich weiss nicht, ich glaube dann killt sie mich. Sie sitzt jetzt schon oft genug alleine zu Hause rum. Im Urlaub lieber nicht auch noch. Wird vermutlich schon ein schweres Stück Arbeit eine Erklärung zu finden, warum ich mit dem Boot fahren möchte, hehehe.

Übrigens, während meiner Texel-Recherche bin ich gerade in einem holländischen Board über einige interessante Beiträge über Rotterdam/ *SLUFTER* gestolpert. Wenn man von dem riesigen Aufbewahrungsbecken für hochverseuchten Klärschlamm absieht, scheint das eine Top-Location zu sein. Seezungen, Zeebarsche, Aale, Platte, Dorsche, alles...
Und man kann mit dem Auto "direkt" bis zum Strand fahren. Nix mehr mit 50 Kilo Gepäck 3 Kilometer auf den Deich schleppen und fast nen Herzkasper beim Rückweg bekommen.

Klingt gut zum Angeln auf Tagesausflugsbasis als Alternative zu Ijmuiden. Der Weg dahin ist allerdings der gleiche (von mir aus).
Das werde ich mal testen und hier berichten. Evtl. sogar noch vor dem Urlaub. Es sei denn, es gibt dazu schon jede Menge Infos hier. Hab noch nicht geschaut.

Viele Grüße und meinen herzlichen Dank an Euch alle nochmal.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Als eingefleischter Selbergiesser kann ich Dir bezügl. Bleikauf auch nicht gross weiterhelfen, sorry...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Schütti (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo ZeebarsJäger #y ,

eigentlich ist ja schon alles gesagt worden. Wenn du noch einen guten Bericht sucht, schau dir das Sonderheft der Zeitschrift Blinker (Plattfische) an. Dort findest du einen Bericht über das Plattfischangeln auf Texel. Allerdings ist meine Ausgabe schon ein wenig älter und ich hoffe das es diese Ausgabe noch gibt. Frontbild mit etwas älterem Mann und großem Steinbutt (Nr. 80). Falls du diese Ausgabe nicht mehr bekommen solltest, würde ich dir die Seiten rüberfaxen, (falls du ein Faxgerät besitzt) oder kopieren und per Post schicken. Soviel sei im Voraus gesagt: Laut Bericht ist die Beste Zeit für Plattfische März und April und Oktober bis Ende November. Und dann liegst du mit dem Platz östlich von Oosterend, (Stahlgerüst) 200 - 300 m links, genau richtig. Übrigens werde ich auch im September nach Texel fahren aber ich werde wahrscheinlich anreisen wenn du abreist. Da ich mein Schlauchboot mit Aussenborder mitnehmen werde, sind meine Zielfische zu dieser Jahreszeit eher Makrele und Wolfsbarsch die ich dann versuche mit dem Echolot aufzuspüren. Schade, dass du dann schon wieder weg bist, sonst hätten wir mal einen schönen Tag gemeinsam angeln können. Ich werde dir gleich mal eine private Mail schicken, dann können wir vielleicht vor deinem Urlaub noch einmal #x .
Um gute Angelplätze zu finden benutze ich übrigens aktuelle Seekarten.
Wer kennt denn nun gute Plätze um Makrelen und Wolfsbarsche vom Boot aus erwischen ;+ .

Also melde ich mal.

Euer Schütti
Und immer dran denken: Nur wer angelt hat mehr vom Leben. Nämlich Fisch! :m


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo Schütti!

Den von Dir beschriebenen Artikel kenne ich wirklich schon. Müsste mal in meiner alten Sammlung kramen, da stand mal etwas zum IJzeren Kaap. Deswegen hatte ich es ja damals auch dort versucht. Leider, wie sich jetzt herausgestellt hat, zur absolut falschen Jahreszeit. Lies mal weiter oben, da hat IjmTex sich ja ausgiebig zu diesem Thema geäussert, und die anderen natürlich auch.

Danke Dir trotzdem sehr für den Tip und Dein Angebot!

Wegen der Schlauchbootgeschichte bin ich äusserst skeptisch.
Hast Du das dort schonmal gemacht?
Nimm Dich bloss vor den höllischen und meistenteils plötzlich auftretenden Strömungen in acht!!!
Gerade oben am Fährhafen links (Deichseite)!
Dort habe ich schon gesehen, daß richtige Sportboote mit Anglern nicht gegen die reissende Strömung angekommen sind.

Gar nicht zu sprechen von der depperten Gruppe von Kanufahrern, die tatsächlich ernsthaft versucht haben dort "hochzufahren". Das war ein unglaubliches und erfolgloses Spektakel von circa 2 Stunden Länge!

Also, wenn Du das schonmal gemacht hast (auf Texel), dann wirst Du Dich besser auskennen als ich und wissen was Du tust.
Falls nicht, dann würde ich über Deinen Plan nochmal ernsthaft nachdenken.
Das ist kein Witz...

Recht hast Du leider übrigens damit, daß ich genau dann fahre, wenn Du kommst. Vielleicht ist es dann aber auch schon wieder besser auf Plattfisch zu angeln?

Nochmal wegen dem Boot.
Es mal vor Jahren angeblich möglich in DeCocksdorp für "ein kleines Geld" ein richtiges Motorboot zu mieten (das ist *nicht* abwertend gemeint! Geht ja nur um die *Sicherheit*). Ich hatte mich damals dann vor Ort erkundigt und bin leider erfolglos geblieben. Das wäre doch eine Alternative, vielleicht erkundigst Du Dich da einfach mal vor Ort? Vielleicht hast Du ja mehr Glück als ich.

Jetzt lese ich erstmal Deine PM.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Schütti (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo ZeebarsJäger,

naja, wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich mir über die Strömung dort schon meine Gedanken gemacht  . Ich war bis jetzt zwei mal auf Texel, habe allerdings solche Aktionen die du mit den Sportfischerbooten und Kanufahrern erlebt hast, noch nicht mitbekommen. Ich wollte von Oudeschild rausfahren. Da liegt natürlich, laut meiner Seekarte der Texelstrom und ich denke bei ablaufendem Wasser wird dich die Strömung ganz schön mitnehmen. Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen besseren Vorschlag wo man mit dem Boot rauskommt. Denn weisst du, wenn ich mit dem Kutter rausfahre muss ich immer :v . Naja, vielleicht nicht gerade auf dem Wattenmeer. Aber vom eigenen Boot auf Makrelen angeln hat schon was. Letztes Jahr habe ich übrigens ein Sportfischerboot zwischen Paal 10 und Paal 11 beobachtet (letzter Strandaufgang im Süd-Westen bei den Loodsmansduin). Konnte allerdings nicht erkennen ob etwas gefangen wurde, da ich mein Fernglas nicht dabei hatte. Dort draussen so ca. 300-400 m verläuft laut Seekarte ein Kanal von 6,5 m. Nicht sonderlich tief aber vielleicht gibt´s dort Fisch. Ach so, du sagtest du hättest dich in De Cocksdorp eingenistet. Da fällt mir ein, wenn du am Leutturm parkst und von dort aus bei absoluter Ebbe gerade zum Wasser läufst (vielleicht ein bisschen südlich halten) kommst du, von Norden aus gesehen zur ersten Buhne (Wellenbrecher). Direkt links davon stehen oft Angler, da auf der Seekarte zu erkennen ist, dass dort in Wurfweite ein ca. 6m tiefer und 300m langer Kanal verläuft. Dort wurde mit normaler Grundmontage und Wattwurm geangelt. Gefangen wurden Plattfische und Wolfsbarsch. Zwar keine Riesen und keine Mengen aber das ist ja auch jedes Jahr anders. Also wir hören uns.

Euer Schütti

Und immer dran denken: Nur wer angelt hat mehr vom Leben. Nämlich Fisch. :m


----------



## Schütti (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hi ZeebarsJäger,
hier ist Schütti noch einmal. Was meinst du mit oben am Fährhafen links (Deichseite). Dort wo´s nach Vlieland geht oder wo du von Den Helder ankommst?
Bis dahin.

Euer Schütti


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (30. Juli 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ZeebarsJäger,
> hier ist Schütti noch einmal. Was meinst du mit oben am Fährhafen links (Deichseite). Dort wo´s nach Vlieland geht oder wo du von Den Helder ankommst?
> Bis dahin.
> 
> Euer Schütti


Ich meine vom Fährhafen in T´hörntje (R.D.Helder) am Deich  Richtung Oudeschild.

Und wie gesagt, das mit der Strömung auf Texel in Kombination Schlauchboot ist nur so ein Gedanke. Ich habe es ja noch nicht versucht. Und ehrlich gesagt, ich würde das noch nichtmal für Geld versuchen  
Auch wenn Die Makrelen sicherlich reizvoll wären.
Das Boot, das aufs Binnenmeer rausfährt kannste echt vergessen. Es sei denn die würden mal einen Makrelenschwarm finden. Und da wackelt auch nix. Ist als würdest Du mit Deiner Wohnzimmercouch über eine nagelneue Autobahn gleiten.
Aber: Brechend voll. Viele Kinder mit Vätern, fliegende Bleie, viel Hedder usw usw usw.... Touristenfahrt halt.

Was Du wegen der Strömung machen könntest um Dich zu informieren wäre übrigens mal einfach bei der Strandwacht nachzufragen. Die sollten sich auskennen. Und passende Stellen dazu, wenn es die gibt.

Ich weiss noch, daß ich spätnachmittags einmal mit der Brandungsrute bis knapp unter der Brust rein bin (war kaum was los am Strand und viel Wind) und dann einer von denen angerannt kam und mich fast umgebracht hätte, weil man wegen der Strömung generell nicht tiefer als bis zur Hüfte ins Wasser darf.

Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand *so richtig* mit den Ströumngsverhältnissen und der damit verbundenen Gefahr auf Texel aus?


----------



## Schütti (2. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo Zeebarsjäger, hallo IjmTex,

habe gerade mit einem Bootsvermieter auf Texel gesprochen.
Du hattest Recht mit den Strömungsverhältnissen  . Allerdings gibt´s etwas südlich von Oosterend einen kleinen Sandstrand von dem man gefahrlos lostuckern kann, ohne gleich von der Strömung mitgerissen zu werden. Laut Bootsvermieter kann man in der Nähe auf Plattfische angeln. Die Frage an IjmTex lautet nun: Wie weit muss ich im September rausfahren um an die Plattfische zu kommen, da du sagtest im Sommer läuft von Land gar nichts. Und wie sieht es mit den Makrelen aus ;+ . Hast du wirklich schon einmal welche am Jzeren Kaap gefangen? Denn da würde ich von dem besagten Sandstrand gut hinkommen.
Meldet euch mal wieder.

Euer Schütti

Und immer dran denken: Nur wer angelt hat mehr vom Leben. Nämlich Fisch :m


----------



## IjmTex (2. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo Schütti,

da ich kein Boots-Freak bin, kann ich Dir das auch nicht genau sagen. Auf jeden Fall sind die richtig guten Stellen ein gutes Stück weit draußen, die Du allerdings in einem Schlauchboot nicht anfahren solltest. Einfach zu gefährlich, da die Strömung rund um Texel richtig tückisch sein kann.

Vor dem IJzeren Kaap kannst Du es auf jeden Fall mal auf Makrele probieren. Veranker dich mal dort, wo die Holzpfähle aufhören, die die Miesmuschelbänke der einzelnen Fischer markieren. Mit leichtem Geschirr und treibender Pose müßte da auf jeden Fall was zu machen sein. Kannst es da ja auch ruhig mal mit Dreier-Paternoster und Krallenblei versuchen. Wenn nicht so viel Grünzeug im Wasser ist, könnten Mitte September auch schon ein paar Flundern drin sein.

Wer ist der Bootsvermieter??? Der Knabe aus De Cocksdorp oder derjenige, der die Boote Nähe Oosterend vermietet???

Da es ja mittlerweile verboten ist an Touristen Boote mit Aussenborder zu verleihen, ziehen die jetzt mehrere Boote zu aussichtsreichen Stellen, wo dann dort verankert 5 oder 6 Stunden geangelt wird. Solltest mal schauen wo die genau hinfahren und es dann dort auch einmal versuchen.

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## Schütti (3. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

*Hi IjmTex,*

dort wo ich nachgefragt habe gibt es eigentlich keine Boote zu mieten, sondern eher zu kaufen. Und zwar ist es "Duinker Motorservice" in Oudeschild. Da dies eine Honda-Aussenborder Niederlassung ist habe ich mir von dort mal ein Prospekt mitgenommen und hatte so eine Telefonnummer. Wie gesagt, dieser erzählte mir das es etwas südlicher von Oosterend ein Surfstrand gibt von dem man gut losfahren könnte. Allerdings darfst du nicht zu weit rauss sonst landest du im "Texelstrom" und dann wird´s mit einem kleinen Motor nicht so lustig #d . Übrigens habe ich nach ausgiebigem Studieren meiner Seekarten eine Stelle ca. 800 m nördlich der Hafeneinfahrt ausfindig gemacht, wo du von Land aus eine Tiefe von ca. 39m erreichen kannst #6 . Ich habe diese mal fotografiert und könnte sie dir per e-mail zukommen lassen. Vielleicht schickst du mir mal eine private mail mit deiner Adresse. Auch für *ZeebarsJäger* habe ich die Stelle um De Cocksdorp fotografiert. Also, her mit euren e-mail Adressen und ich schick euch die Foto´s. 

Ach übrigens, vielleicht werde ich doch mal die MS RIVAL testen die von Oudeschild auf´s Wattenmeer fährt. Ja, ich weiss dies ist mehr ein Ausflugsdampfer, aber da ich nur eine Woche vor Ort (mit Familie) bin, frage ich mich sowieso ob der Aufwand mit dem eigenen Boot lohnt #c . Wird dort eigentlich vom verankerten Boot geangelt und sollte man bei auflaufendem oder ablaufendem Wasser rausfahren. Wo bekomme ich denn morgens Wattwürmer her. Ich glaube, ich habe mal gesehen das es im Hafen so eine kleine Bude gibt.

Na dann warte ich mal auf eure Antworten.

Euer Schütti

Und immer dran denken: Nur wer angelt hat mehr vom Leben. Nämlich Fisch :m


----------



## Chris7 (3. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Ich bin in den Wochen vom 07. - 21. August auf Texel. Werde auf jeden Fall mal mit der Het Sop rausfahren. Ist sonst noch jemand da? Werde mein Glück auch mal auf Wolfsbarsch versuchen...


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (3. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo Schütti!
Die Stelle am Hafen kenne ich.
Das ist auch die Stelle, wo ich die Kanufahrer gesehen habe.
Dort solltest Du eigentlich auch Hornhecht und Makrele fangen können.
Grundangeln ist da aber ziemlich ziemlich hängerträchtig!
Vom Kaap hat IjmTex ja schon geschrieben!

Wegen den Würmern hast Du Recht.
Die kleine Bude im Oudeschilder Hafen hat auf, bevor das Angelboot rausfährt. Da kannst Du Dich dann mit Wattwürmern eindecken.
Aber auch direkt gegenüber vom Duinker ist ein Angelladen, wo Du diese bekommen kannst.
In DeCocksdorp oben im Dorf ist ein kleiner Fahradladen, der auch Angelartikel verkauft (u.a. auch Würmer).

Gut, daß Du über die Schlauchbootgeschichte nochmal nachgedacht hast.

Was meinstest Du eigentlich mit Foto?
Hast Du die Seekarte abfotografiert? Das ist ja super, immer her damit.
Und vielen Dank.

Und daß es inzwischen verboten ist an Touristen Aussenborder zu vermieten wusste ich auch nicht, vielleicht habe ich ja deswegen damals nix bekommen? Wieso machen die das nicht mehr? Wegen den unkalkulierbaren Strömungen?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Schütti (5. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hi ZeebarsJäger,

habe dir gerade noch ein paar Foto´s geschickt.
Sag mal, hast du nicht irgendwo in einem deiner Berichte erwähnt, dass es
auf Texel in irgendeinem Shop 50 Stück Wattwürmer für 5 Euro gibt.
Vielleicht hab´ich das auch in einem anderen Bericht gelesen.

Also, wir hören uns.

Schütti


Wer angelt hat mehr vom Leben. Nämlich Fisch :m


----------



## Waldi (6. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Moin Schütti,
50 Stück - 5 € ! Ich glaub das hast Du bei mir gelesen. Gibts im Angelladen in Zurich bei Harlingen auf der anderen Seite vom Abschlußdeich.
Gruß Waldi


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (6. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Genau Schütti,

das war Waldi.

Ich sprach von einem "Laden" in De Cocksdorp, wo es wirklich frische und günstige Seeringler gab. Das ist aber eigentlich kein Geschäft, sondern ein Privatmann, der die bei sich hinten in der Waschküche verkauft.
Ich habe aber gehört, daß es diesen nicht mehr geben soll.

Einfach mal vorbeifahren.
Hauptstrasse Richtung DeCocksdorp fahren.
Dann aber oben NICHT rechts in die Allee nach De Cocksdorp einbiegen, sondern dem Strassenlauf nach links folgen. Nach ungefähr 300M auf der rechten Seite ist dann sein Haus. Sah damals immer aus wie eine Dauerbaustelle. Im Garten stand ein Schild, daß er die Binnenvergünningen, also die Erlaubnisscheine für die Binnengewässer verkauft.

Wenn Du das nicht findest, einfach auf der Strasse mal danach einen Einheimischen fragen, die sollten ihn eigentlich alle kennen und Dir helfen können, weil er die kleinen "Bewässerungskanäle" im oberen Teil der Insel bewirtschaftet.

Sollte er nicht mehr da sein, könnte das ein echtes Problem bedeuten.
Denn die anderen beiden Angelgeschäfte haben schon damals keine Seeringler mehr verkauft. IjmTex hatte mir aus dem Grund schon empfohlen auf dem Weg nach Texel in Heiloo vorzusorgen. Wenn Du nur eine Woche fährst, bietet sich das ja regelrecht an.

Oder man fragt einfach mal Einheimische, wo die ihre Ringler zum angeln herbekommen, irgendeine "Quelle" muss es ja geben!

Wegen den Fotos, was meinst Du denn? Hier ist nichts angekommen  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Schütti (6. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hi ZeebarsJäger,

du hast die Foto´s nicht bekommen? So ein Mist. Irgendwie spinnt mein e-mail Apparat #q . Werde sie gleich noch einmal abschicken. 

Bis dann

Schütti


Wer angelt hat mehr vom Leben. Nämlich Fisch :m


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (6. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Ich kann Dich beruhigen.
Das lagnicht an Deinem Account.
Mir wurde das Mail erst heute morgen zugestellt.
Liegt sicherlich an GMX und nicht an Dir.


Viele Grüße


----------



## christianf (6. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hi Zeebarsjäger

Ich war Juni, Juli 3 Wochen auf texel und bin motiviert durch die Beiträge hier nach langen Jahren mal wieder Brandungsangeln gegangen. 

Als kleiner Junge, ist schon 20 Jahre her hab ich auch immer am Ijzerenkaap gesessen, hab dort allerdings meistens nur Grünzeug rausgeholt oder Krebse gefüttert. Diesmal hab ich`s anders gemacht und bin mit neuer Rute zum Strand, Paal 12, Jan Ayeslag. gefahren. Den Strandaufgang rauf und zum ersten Wellenbrecher links gelaufen. Habe dort an zwei Abenden von 20°° bis ~0°°, jeweils ca 3h vor bis 1 h nach Flut, so 20 m rechts neben dem Wellenbrecher geangelt. Herrliche Abende mit schönen Sonnenuntergängen, Wind aus SW 3-4.
Ich hab einmal 4 große Flundern und beim nächstenmal 3 Flundern und ein paar kleine gefangen. Beim zweitenmal ist mir zusätzlich mein erster Wolfsbarsch, 42 cm, an den Haken gegangen. War allerdings pures Glück weil ich mit meinem Paternoster mit kleinen Haken Seezungen erwischen wollte.
Tagsüber hab ich viele Angler am Strand aber nur einen kleinen Wolfsbarsch gesehen, Plattfische gar nicht.
Die einfachsten Paternoster ohne Perlen etc. mit rotem Besenabhalter funktionierten am besten. Hab ich im Voordeelland in Oudeschild neben dem Fischladen gekauft. Die haben eine ausreichende Auswahl an Material, unter anderem auch verschiedene vorgebleite Geepdobber für Hornhechte. Die Preise sind einigermaßen ok, ist mein ich auch der letzte Laden auf Texel der noch Anglerbedarf verkauft. Im Fahrradladen in De Cocksdorp hab ich zumindest im Winter nur Fahrräder gesehen. Im Voordeelland in Oudeschild gibt es auch Pieren, diese waren allerdings schon ziemlich schlapp.
Bessere Pieren und auch Ringelwürmer gibt es am Vuurtorenweg zwischen De Cocksdorp und dem Leuchtturm auf der rechten Seite, der schon beschriebene Mann mit der Waschküche. Steht auch ein Schild davor "Pieren Zagers, wormen etc.". Pieren haben 8 Cent, Ringelwürmer 4 € / 100 gr. gekostet. Ich hatte allerdings fast nur auf Pieren Anbisse.

So viel Erfolg auf Texel und schönen Urlaub, ich bin im September auch schon wieder da, KW 39, und werd dann mal versuchen am Fährhafen etwas zu fangen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (6. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo und herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard Christian.
Vielen Dank für deinen Bericht, war ein toller Einstand. #6


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (10. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo christianf,

super, vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht.
Das klingt ja mal gar nicht so schlecht, was Du da schreibst.
Vor allem, daß es besagten Waschküchenseeringelwurmverkäufer noch gibt beruhigt mich doch sehr!!!

Bei dem Wolfsbarsch hattest Du ja wirklich Glück, daß er Dir nicht ausgeschlitzt ist.

Wie ist es denn so mit Krebsen (Krabben) gewesen? Waren viele da und die Haken immer ratz fatz wieder blank?

Was sind denn Geepdobber? Geep ist Hornhecht, ok, aber dobber?
Sind das die beschriebenen orangenen vorbebleiten Buldoposen?

Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten endlich meine Ruten auszuwerfen.

Du hast ja ein Glück, in so kurzen Abständen 3 wochen und ganz kurz danach schon wieder eine Woche nach Texel. Herrlich!

Viele Grüße.


----------



## christianf (10. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hi Zeebarsjäger,
so ein geepdobber ist zwar nicht orange/durchsichtig sieht einer Buldopose aber schon ähnlich. Ist aus lackiertem Balsaholz, ca 18 cm lang, vorgebleit mit 25 oder 50 gr und hat eine Drahtöse am oberen Ende. Ich hab mir so'n Teil im Voordelland gekauft, hab aber im ganzen Urlaub keinen Tag mit ruhiger See gehabt. Also auch kein Hornhecht. Ich versuch auch noch ein Foto davon anzuhängen, mal sehen ob das geklappt hat.
Die Nordsee war durch den Spitzensommer sowieso nur 15° warm. Vielleicht waren die Krabben deswegen nicht so aktiv. Hab zwar beim Baden ein paar gesehen, meine Pieren haben sie aber einigermaßen in Ruhe gelassen.
Wenn du im Norden untergekommen bist, könntest du mal kurz vor Ebbe vom ehemaligen Bauernhof Zeeburg aus, direkt hinter dem Deich ca. 1,5 km südlich von De Cocksdorp, gerade aufs Watt hinaus marschieren bis du nach ca. 500 m zu einem größeren Priel mit einer kleinen Sandbank davor kommst. Früher, (vor 20 Jahren) konnte man bei besagtem Bauernhof parken und über den Deich gehen. Damals sind im Sommer immer Dutzende Angler bei abfallendem Wasser da hinaus gelaufen. An diesem Priel wurden immer große Mengen an Plattfischen in kurzer Zeit gefangen. Heute gehört die Zeeburg zum Gänsereservat und ich denke dass man dort nicht mehr parken kannn. Ich hab dort auch keine Angler mehr gesehen. Man könnte den Startpunkt am Deichübergang allerdings noch mit dem Fahrrad bequem erreichen, wenn man von De Cocksdorp aus mit dem Rad südlich am Deich lang fährt und bei der ersten Gelegenheit auf den Radweg an der Deichaussenseite wechselt. Von da sind es noch 1000m bis zu dem Deichübergang (Treppe mit Gatter) bei Zeeburg. Man muss so früh wie möglich mit möglist hohen Gummistiefeln los und ein bisschen die Zeit und den Rückweg im Auge haben. Für 2 - 3h kann man dann aber angeln. Wenn du die topographische Karte von Texel ( 1:25000) hast, siehst du diesen Priel bestimmt. wenn du das mal versuchst und Erfolg hast dann berichte hier doch mal kurz darüber.
Nochmals viel Spaß,
Christian


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (11. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo Christianf.
Danke für die Tips.
Von so einem "Prielangeln" habe ich noch nicht gehört. Klingt aber spannend.
Bei einem halben Kilometer Strecke muss man aber wirklich gut auf die Gezeiten achten! Hast Du eine Ahnung wie tief und breit dieser Pril ist?
Liegt die Sandbank davor so richtig trocken?

Das mit den hohen Gummistiefeln verstehe ich irgendwie nicht. Wofür sind die gut? Wegen den scharfen Muschelstücken im Watt? Da müssten doch alte Turnschuhe o.ä. auch funktionieren oder?

Hast Du die topographische Karte von Texel digital? Ich habe ein paar Ausschnitte davon bekommen, aber der ist nicht darauf. Wenn Du sie als Datei hast, könntest Du sie ja vielleicht mal mailen?

Die Geepdobber habe ich übrigens früher auch schon bei einheimischen Anglern gesehen, hatte da aber immer mit den orange/ durchsichtigen geangelt. Mal sehen ob es die auch noch gibt und das Wasser bei mir ein wenig ruhiger ist.

Danke und viele Grüße.


----------



## Schütti (11. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo ZeebarsJäger #h,

dieser Priel hat sogar einen Namen. "Kiltje" heißt das Ding.
Werde dir gleich mal einen Seekartenausschnitt zumailen, damit 
du nicht in die falsche Richtung läufst :q .
Freue mich schon auf deinen Fangbericht.

Euer Schütti


----------



## christianf (12. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hi zeebarsjäger,
die Sandbank fiel früher zumindest so tocken, das mann nicht im Wasser oder im Schlick stand, der Priel war früher so an die 150 m breit, schätz ich mal. In der Erinnerung erscheinen einem allerdings viele Dinge größer, geanu weiß ich es also nicht. Tiefe kenn ich auch nicht. Gummistiefel haben den großen Vorteil, dass man keine nassen Füße bekommt und im Watt nicht um jede Pfütze herum laufen muss. Und man kann etwas entspannter dem steigenden Wasser zusehen weil man ja auch durchs flache Wasser noch trocken an den Deich zurück kommt.
tschö Christian


----------



## ZeebarsJäger (13. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

150 Meter breit oder 150 lang?

Das mit den Stiefeln ist dann also nicht so wichtig, weil ja Hochsommer ist und ich dann nix gegen nasse Füsse habe.

Kommt das Wasser wirklich so langsam, daß man entspannten Fusses gefahrlos zurückschlendern kann, wenn die Flut einsetzt?


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (17. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Urlaub auf Texel



Sind seit dem 13.08. wieder aus Texel zurück. Rückfahrt war Freitag dem 13. entsprechend. Meidet bei der Rückfahrt die Zeit Freitags und ggf. Samstags zwischen 10:00 - 16:00  . Wir fahren normalerweise Freitags ab 17:00.  Diesmal Fähre um 13:30 (haben wir gedach) geplant und die um 16:00 bekommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

3 Seebarsche in der 1 Woche bei Westwind. 
Bilder der Seebarsche reiche ich dir nach wenn es R(h)einfaller schafft mir ein paar zu schicken, ich schätze mal die lagen so zwischen 50 - 60 cm.Haben aber doppelt so gut geschmeckt.

Leider nur 3 Stck, gefangen am Strand von de Koog aber nicht am ende vom Campingplatz der in den Dünen liegt sondern noch einen Dünenübergang weiter (ca. 900 m) , wir sind immer mit dem fahrad über den unbefestigten Weg gefahren. Wenn du runter gehst ans Meer dann nach links dort kommt nach ein paar Metern der Holzpfahl mit dem rotem Rand, links davon (dort wird die Wanne etwas enger) habe ich die 3 Stck gefangen bei auflaufendedem wasser( 1 std. vor Höchststand bis 1 Std danach).



Das Boot mit dem wir raus gefahren sind hieß MS Rival (fährt auch nachts raus) , kostet 16,- + ggf. 5,- Angel + ggf. 7,- Würmer (haben unsere Würmer bei Ebbe in de Cocksdorp selbst gegraben, hatten eine Gabel mit, ca. 1 Std hatten wir genug für 2-3 Pers., hat sich gelohnt.). Das Boot war voll aber nicht übervoll, so daß jeder genügend Platz hatte (das war bei den Anfängerwürfen aber auch notwendig, das ein oder andere Ohr habe ich schon fliegen gesehen, ist aber Gott sei Dank nichts passiert.

Hatte so jeder  3-5 Stck, schöne Schollen, ein paar haben wir von einigen nichtfischessenden Holländern noch dazu bekommen so daß wir 8 Personen satt beommen haben.

Nach Aussage des Kapitäns war am Vortag das Boot voll, haben jedoch ingesamt nur 3 Schollen gefangen. Wir hatten also schon mehr Glück.



Auf Makrele sind wir nicht rausgefahren, wurde jedoch auch angeboten.

Von Hornhechtfängen haben wir nichts gehört.





In de Cocksdorp hat es nur R(h)einfaller probiert aber ohne Erfolg. Am Fährafen waren wir garnicht. Aber auf Vlieland haben die Söhne von Freunden von uns bei der Rast im Hafen raubende Dorsche ca 80cm - 1m groß am hellichtag bei Sonnenschein im Jachthafen gesehen. In Oudeschild waren auch jungfischschwärme im Hafenbecken. Ich glaube daß wäre auch noch mal einen Versuch wert.

Also allen einen schönen Texel-Urlaub und Petri heil

Schreibt mal was ihr so gefangen habt.

Gruß
Lothar


----------



## Schütti (19. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hallo Lothar,

besten Dank für deinen Bericht. Eine Frage habe ich noch. Seit ihr mit der MS Rival bei auflaufendem Wasser oder ablaufendem Wasser rausgefahren? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das einen großen Unterschied auf dem Wattenmeer macht.

Bis dann

Euer Schütti


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (19. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lothar,
> 
> besten Dank für deinen Bericht. Eine Frage habe ich noch. Seit ihr mit der MS Rival bei auflaufendem Wasser oder ablaufendem Wasser rausgefahren? Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das einen großen Unterschied auf dem Wattenmeer macht.
> 
> ...


 
Wow,
hab ich gar nicht drauf geachtet (cih Anänger).
Auf den Sandbänken hatten wir ca. 1,5 m wassertiefe.
Der Kapitän ist aber sehr Auskunftsfreudig. Ich denke wenn man einen Tag vorher mal Nachmittags um 16:00 in Oudeschild ist sieht man ja was gefangen wird. Ansonsten fragen kostet nichts.
Wobei in unserem fall lag ja n ur ein Tag zwischen fangen und nicht fangen.
Ich denke bei uns war die ganze Wetterlage bescheiden zum Fische fangen.

Ansonsten eine Petri Heil (seufz). Würde auch gerne wieder auf die Insel.
Gruß
Lothar


----------



## Schütti (20. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*

Hi Lothar,
muß man sich auf der MS Rival eigentlich einen Tag vorher anmelden?

Danke

Euer Schütti


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (21. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Lothar,
> muß man sich auf der MS Rival eigentlich einen Tag vorher anmelden?
> 
> Danke
> ...


Hallo Schütti,

haben wir nicht gemacht (einen Tag vorher war sie aber ausbegucht).
Ich weiß ja nicht wie lange du da bist, aber ich denke mal vorbeifahren und nachfragen kostet nichts.
Ansonsten gibt ja überall die Werbeblätter mit der telefNr. drauf. Bevor man(n) morgens da steht und kommt nicht mit weil alles ausgebucht ist würde ich dann schon anrufen oder vorbei fahren.

Gruß + Petri heil
Lothar


----------



## suurhusen (22. August 2004)

*AW: TEXEL Ende August-Anfang September - Kann Iim Tex helfen?*



			
				Schütti schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ZeebarsJäger,
> 
> habe dir gerade noch ein paar Foto´s geschickt.
> Sag mal, hast du nicht irgendwo in einem deiner Berichte erwähnt, dass es
> ...



Hallo, das könntest du im Bericht vom Waldi gelesen haben.(Plattenteller in Zürich) Dort ist ein Angelladen mit 50 Wattis 5€...
Suurhusen


----------

